

Introducing WSJ’s ‘Billion-Dollar Startup Club’ Interactive  - 001sky
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/01/23/introducing-wsjs-billion-dollar-startup-club-interactive/

======
Oculus
I'm surprised Shopify[1] isn't on the list seeing as they're a fairly well
known Canadian startup.

1: [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-
busi...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-
money/business-funding/a-rare-startup-success-story-shopify-hits-1-billion-
milestone/article15892998/)

